# I'm seeking these 1/48 kits !



## jmarcp (Jul 21, 2000)

HI !!
If you have any of those 1/48 (AIRCRAFT/ARMOUR/CAR,SPACE,SHIP ETC...)below and like to TRADE or SALE , just let me know with your want or asking price(I also have a hughe trade list divided per scale ) You can email me directly at [email protected]
Thansk in advance
Jmarc

1/48 reel space kit I'm looking for 
ATTIC TITAN/MERCURY-RERDSTONE CONVERSION
CENTURI LITTLE JOE
NEW WARE SOYOUZ
NEW WARE VOSTOK
NEW WARE VOSKHOD 2
NEW WARE SOYOUZ DUST-DOWN
NEW WARE ZOND
PALMER VANGUARD MISSILE
SHERI'S HOT ROCKETS SATURN 1B
SCIECE KIT GALILEO
STRATOSPHERE McDONNELL/DOUGLAS DC-X
STARTOSPHERE CRV X-38
WINGS MODEL ATLAS D
WINGS MODEL TITAN II

1/48 SCI-FI I'm looking for
Aoshima Green Legioss Alpha Fighter
ARII GALAXY EXPRESS 999
Bandai The Mars Daybreak Round Buckler 
BLUE MOON STAR WAR Y-WING
COLLECT-AIR ONE-MAN POD
COPY CAST GP-04 Gundam
FANTASTIC MDL 'GALACTICA' CYLON RAIDER
FANTASTIC MDL 'STAR TREK' ACADEMY TRAINER
G-SYSTEM 'GUNDAM' RX-93-2 HI-NU
G-SYSTEM 'GUDAM' RX-78 GP02A 
GUNSTAR LAST STRFIGHTER
IMAI 1966 BATMOBILE
IMAI Variable Legioss 
Imai Mospeada Legioss Variable Type AFC-01Z 
Kobayshi 'SF3D fireball' Spandow II
MOON MODEL 'SPACE 1999' HAWK
Nitto SF3D MAK Medusa 
ROBOTECH VARIBALE LEGIOSS CONVERSION TYPE
REVELL 'ROBOTECH' Commando 
SMT 'STAR WAR' CLOAKSHAPE FIGHTER
SMT 'STAR WAR' R-41 STAR CHASER
SMT 'STAR WAR' SNOW SPEEDER
SMT 'STAR WAR' B-WING
SMT 'STAR WAR' Y-WING
SMT 'STAR WAR' MILLENIUM FALCON
SMT 'STAR WAR' AT-AT
SMT 'GALACTICA' COLONIAL VIPER
SMT 'ALIEN' DROP SHIP
STUDIO 2 'BABYLONE V' THUNDERBOLT
TAKARA Abitate F44B Tequilagunner 
TAKARA SCOPEDOG roundmover ATM-09-SA votom 
TAKARA SCOPEDOG Parachute Votoms
TAKARA SCOPEDOG Chirico Votoms 
YAMATO 'MACROSS' VF-1S/VF-1J/VF-1A
ZARKUS 'STAR WAR' DAGGER FIGHTER
ZARKUS 'STAR WAR' Z-95 HEAD HUNTER

1/48 ship I'm looking for
ANYMAKE WWII GERMAN SUBMARINE TOWER
AEROPICCOLA USS LEXINGTON
ALANGER ROYAL THAME OAKLEY CLASS LIFE BOAT
ARTESIA 18 LBS SHIP CANON 
ARTESIA HMS BOUNTY
CALDER CRAFT HARBOURG TUGBOAT
CHOROSZY MAIALE Italian WWII Manned Torpedo
HELLER CHEBEC
Hobby Boss LCM 3 USN Landing Craft
UNION SEAHAWK III YATCH

1/48 CARS/TRUCK I'm seeking
AEC REGENT MERRYWEATHER PUMP FIRE TRUCK
ARII MITSUBISHI FUSO TANKER/CIMENT
ART TOY RENAULT ADH RADIO
CGCG CITROEN CX 83'
CGCG CITROEN DYANE 6
CCCG FIAT RITMO 
CGCG MERCEDES 380 SE 83'
CCCG VW GOLF GTI 
ELENI RESIN KAELBLVE Z6VZA
ELENI RESIN OPEL BLITZ FEUERWEHR FIRE TRUCK
FUJIMI HONDA PRELUDE 90?
FUJIMI TOYOTA COROLLA LEVINTE 27
FUJIMI TOYOTA COROLLA LEVINTE TE-27 
FUJIMI TOYOTA SOARER 3.0 GT LIMITED
GNARK OSAKA DOUBLE DECKER STREETCAR 
HARTSMITH INTERNATIONAL VAVISTAR 6 X 4
HASEGAWA BMW 327 
IMAI ASTON MARTIN DB-5 
IMAI DAIHATSU TAFT
J.WINNETT AUTOMOBILE MDL AEC MADATOR MK V TRUCK 
PK HUMMER
RENWALL ALFA ROMEO 1966
RENWALL CORD 1937
RENWALL FORD 1902
RENWALL FORD INDY RACER
RENWALL FORD LOTUS GRAND PRIX 64'
RENWALL FORD MDL B 1932'
RENWALL FORD SEDAN 1940'
RENWALL FORD SEDAN 1966'
RENWALL MERCEDES-BENZ W-163
RENWALL RAMBLER 1903
RENWALL STANLEY 1910'
RENWALL/ PYRO CADILLAC TOWN CAR 1931
RENWALL/REVELL CHEV. CORVETTE 1965' 
RENWALL/REVELL FORD CONVERTIBLE 1950' 
REVELL JAGUAR 2.4L 1962
ROXLEY ROVER MAETRO VAN 90?
TOY CLUB FIAT UNO
TOY CLUB OPEL CORSA
VISTA TATRA 815 ARMADA 80' ERA

1/48 TRAIN I'm seeking
BELCHER KOFII LOCOMOTIVE
BELCHER GERMAN LITZ 24 TON FLAT CAR
BELCHER GERMAN 88 TON FLAT CAR
OTAKI JAP STEAM LOCOMOTIVE D.51

1/48 ARMOUR I'm looking for
AA MDL GERMAN GEPARD FLAKPANZER
ANGERO RAF AUSTIN TILLY
ANGERO BEEDFORD MK REFUELER
ANGECO US DODGE WC.51
ANGECO/MV MDL US CHEVROLET K51 RADIO
AURORA US M26 PERSHING
AURORA US POWER SHOVEL&TRANSPORT(FORD 56')
CIRO PRAGA V3S
DES KIT US GMC F.3 CITERNE
DES KIT LAFFLY W15 TCC
GASOLINE CHAR LEGER FCM 36
GASOLINE PZKFW B2
GASOLINE SIMCA 5 STAFF CAR
GAZOLINE GERMAN PAK 40 75mm
GASOLINE GERMAN PENHARD 178 
GASOLINE GERMAN KRUPP L2H 143 ARTILLERY TRACTOR
GASOLINE US M.14 AIR DEFENSE TRAILER
Hasegawa 1/48 Follow Me Jeep Willys
HART BRITISH FERRET MK.I/II 
HART BRITISH AUSTIN K.6
HAWK BRITISH CRUSADER
KENJI M5A1 STUART(LATE PRODUCTION) CONV
KNIGHT CROSS GERMAN FLAK 38
LS MODEL WWII JAPAN TYPE 1 /TYPE 1 SP/1 SP-at 75mm
LS MODEL JAPAN WWII TYPE 3 TANK
HART 
HAWK US T-92 TANK DESTROYER
MATADOR RAF FORDSON 'F' TRACTOR
MITSUWA US M.36 BUFFALO 
MITSUWA US M4A3E8 105mm SHERMAN
MODELBAU MODELLTECHNIK OPEL BLITZ 3 TOA TLF15/43
MS STUDIO PANZER IIIL
OTAKI/PARAMOUNT US M103
OTAKI/MITSUWA US M40
PROPAGANDA FRENCH PEUGEOT P.4 JEEP 
PROPAGANDA RUSSIAN ZU23-2 23mm FLAK
S-MODEL GERMAN SDAH 51 LIMBER
Schatton Kugelblitz Panzer IV 
SMA GERMAN MERCEDES 320
M STUDIO GERMAN STAFF CAR 
TAMIYA US STAFF CAR 
TARMAC US WWII CUSHMAN SCOOTER
TARMAC USSR WWII ZIS-5 GAS TRUCK 
Tonda GAZ 69 A Russian Soviet 
VERLINDEN FIAT SPA DOVOUNQUE 35 TRUCK
VERLINDEN T-34 BLOW FRONT END 
VERLINDEN SHERMAN CALIOPE CONV.
VERLINDEN SHERMAN DOZER CONV.
VERLINDEN FLAK 37/AHN 52 LIMBER
VERLINDEN BARN WITH BASE
VERLINDEN German 88mm PaK 43 A/T Gun
VERLINDEN German heavy rail car
VERLINDEN German armoured rail car
WESPE BEDFORD OYD
WESPE HUMBER FWD STAFF ACR
WESPE SCAMMEL 6 X 4 RECOVERY
WESPE Morris Commercial C8 Radio 
WESPE Ford 01A LRDG desert patrol 


1/48 AIRCRAFT+ACCESSORIES I'm LOOKING FOR !(I,m also looking for any well built kits too)

AIRFIELD ACCESSORIES ITALY OM-32 TRUCK
AIRFIELD ACCESORIES GERMAN HANOMAG RL 20
AIRFIELD ACCESORIES GERMAN TOWED FUEL BOWSER
AIRFIELD ACCESORIES GERMAN TRACTOR 
AIRFIELD ACCESORIESGERMAN FUEL TANKER TRAILER
AIRFIELD ACCESORIES BRITISH AUSTIN K.2 AMBULANCE 
AIR KIT FRENCH GROUPE DEMARAGE 
AIRWAVW ENGINE GROUND TROLLEY
ARSENAL SEPMA TOW TRUCK
CGM PRODUCTION WWII US BOMB TROLLEY
CIRO PRAGA V-38 'COMPRESSEUR'TRUCK 
DES FRENCH AIRFIELD SERVICE VEHICULE
EDUARD WWII AIRCREW SET
EDUARD WWI AIRCREW SET
ELAN GERMAN WWI CITERNE
FM MODEL BRITISH BERDFORD FUEL TRUCK
HASEGAWA BMW 327 STAFF CAR
Lonestar Models P-6 catapult (resin WWII ship catapult) 
SCRAMBLE US FUEL SERVICE TRAILER
SCRAMBLE US BOMB TROLLEY
TARMAC BRITISH FAR TYPE 22 TRACTOR
TARMAC BRITISH BROWN TRACTOR 
TAMIYA Air Power Supply&Kettenkraftrad 
VERLINDEN DIORAMA AIRFIELD TENT
VERLINDEN DIORAMA LUFWAFFE COMPAST
VERLINDEN DIORAMA LUFTWAFFE PLANK AIRFIELD
VERLINDEN US NAVY CARRIER SERVICE VEHICULES

A.E.G. IV HI-TECH
AEG G.IV K JAGER
AERO A-1 RVHP MDL
AERO A-18 PLANET MDL
AERO L-29 PLANET MDL
AERONAUTICA LOMBREDA AR.1 CHECK RESIN
AEROSPATIAL HH-65 CIVIL/Z-9G/Z-9A TRUMPETER
AEROSTATOPLAN ZUCHENCO KORA
AESL CT-4A AIRTRAINER KIWI
AI PUCARA HERITAGE AVIATION
AICHI M6A1-KAI(WHEEL) KARO-AS
AIRBUSS A-300 AIR ADVANCE
AIRSPEED HORSA SANGER
AIRSPEED OXFORD MK.II SANGER
ALBATROSS D.I KARAYA 
ALBATROSS D.XII JAGER MINIATURE
AMBROSINI SAI-201 LF MDL
ANSALDO SVA-5 SPIN MDL
ANTOINETTE 1910 AJP
ARADO 234P-5 UNICRAFT
ARADO AR- 59 CLASSIC RESIN
ARADO AR- 66C SIERRA MDL
ARADO AR- 95 CLAS. RESIN
ARADO AR- 95 FLOAT PLANET MDL
ARADO AR-96A EARLY SPECIAL HOBBY
ARADO AR-196A with RUSSIAN ENGINE HISTORIC
ARADO AR-196B MPM
ARADO AR-231V-2 MPM
ARADO AR-234V-16/RECCO/JAGER ANTARES
ARADO AR-581-4 ARBA
ARMSTRONG WHITWORTH AW.52 ARBA
ARMSTRONG WHITWORTH WHITLEY SANGER MDL
ARSENAL VG-32/36 PEND OREILLE
ARV AVIATION SUPER 2 LSR MODEL
AVIA A.18A PLANET
AVIA B.35 PLANET/ AZ MODEL
AVIA AV.135 PROFESSIONAL/PLANET MDL
AVIA B-534 SERIE III /IV EDUARD
AVIA BA-33 PROFESSIONAL
AVIA BH.21 LEGATO
AVIA BH.3 LEGATO
AVIA BH.7A LEGATO
AVIA BH.8 PROFESSIONNAL
AVIA FL.3/3 ANR ARMO MDL/VINTAGE MDL
AVIATIK 30/40 ALLIANCE
AVIATIK D.II SPIN
AVIATK C.V JAGER MINIATURE
AVRO CF-105 HOBBYCRAFT (RETOOL ISSUE)
AVRO 504K BLUE MAX
AVRO 621 AEROCLUB
AVRO 683 LANCASTER bulged boom door+v turret PARAGON
AVRO 683 LANCASTER HERCULE ENGINES PARAGON
AVRO 683 LANCASTER MK.II PARAGON
AVRO 683 LANCASTER TALL BOY PARAGON
AVRO ANSON MK.I CLASSIC AIRFRAME
AVRO ANSON MK.XII/XI/20/21/22 SANGER
AVRO BIPLANE 1910/1911 AJP
AVRO LINCOLN PARAGON
AVRO MANCHESTER MK.I PARAGON/PLANET
AVRO SHAKELTON MK.I/II/III SANGER
AVRO TRIPLANE 1909 AJP
BAC MK.4/5 LIGHTNING CMK MDL
BAC JET PROVOST T.4/MK.88 AEROCLUB
BAC LIGHTNING MK.6 LIGHTNING GRAND PHOENIX
BAC T.S.R. 2 DYNAVECTOR
BAE CANBERRA B(1)6 KIWI
BAE CANBERRA B(1)8 AARDVARK
BAE/MARTIN B-57B CANBERRA CLASSIC AIRFRAME
BAE HAWK MK.6 AILE SUISSE MDL
BAE STRIKEMASTER T.3/5 AEROCLUB
BEECH C-45 BATTLE AXE
BEECH T-34A/B SIERRA MDL/CZECH MDL/ACONCAQUA
BEECH T-34C SKY MODEL/HI-TECH
BELL GAM-63 ATTIC
BELL 206 L1 TOP MDL
BELL P-39Q/RACER AIRACOBRA ACCURATE MINIATURE
BELL P-39/CRAZY HORSE RACER XS MODEL
BELL P-63F MPM
BELL X-2 COLLECT-AIR/XKIT
BELL YP-59A AIRACOMET HOBBYCRAFT
BERIEV BE-51 NRK
BERIEV BE-6 TRUMPETER
BERLIN B-9 KORA
BERNARD V.2 ATELIER NOIX
BICYCLETTE(GLIDER) AJP
BLACKBURN BUCCANEER S.MK.I MAINTRACK
BLACKBURN FIREBRAND TF.5 MAGNA
BLACKBURN MONOPLANE AJP
BLACKBURN ROC WARRIOR
BLACKBURN SKUA MK.II SPECIAL HOBBY
BLERIOT XI-2/XI-2 HYDRO/XI/XJ B6 AJP
BLOCH 153/154 PROTOTYPE PEND OREILLE
BLOCH 174A-3 PEND OREILLE
BLOCH 210 AJP
BLOHM&VOSS BV-138C-1 MPM/HML
BLOHM&VOSS BV-155C HEHENJAGER
BLOHM&VOSS BV-212 /P03 FM MODEL
BLOHM&VOSS BV-234 RICK MDL
BLOHM&VOSS FG 227 LUMIR VESELY
BLOHM&VOSS P211 PLANET MDL
BLOODHOUND MISSILE MONFORD MDL
BOEING X-32A/B ATTIC MODEL
BOEING X-36 DRONE UNICRAFT
BOEING 451 SCOUT WAKU
BOEING B-45 TORNADO/RC-45 SANGER
BOEING FB-5 WINGNUT
BOEING/VERTOL ACH-47A/CH-47C/HC.1 CHINNOOK ITALIERIE
BOEING-VERTOL CH-46D/HH-46D/CH-46A ACADEMY
BOROVKOV FLOROV I-207 OMEGA
BOULTON PAUL DEFIANT MK.II EDUARD
BOULTON PAUL DEFIANT T.T. CLASSIC AIRFRAME
BREDA BA-65 CHALLENGE MDL/WARRIOR
BREDA BA-88 S MDL/CHECK RESIN/WARRIOR
BREGUET 693A/B FM MODEL
BREGUET 695 FM MODEL
BREGUET ALIZE FM MODEL
BRISTOL M.1C BLUE MAX/SPIN MDL
BRISTOL BEAUFIGHTER NF.MK.I/IIF CMK
BRISTOL BEAUFIGHTER TT.10 FLIGH PATH
BRISTOL BEAUFORT CLASSIC AIRFRAME
BRISTOL BLENHEIM MK.IF/MK.IV/MK.IVF/MK.V CLASSIC AIRFRAME
BUGGATTI TYPE 100 AIR RACER TOAD MDL
CANT Z-1007 COMBAT
CAPRONI A-21J GLIDER AEROCRAFTER
CAPRONI CA- 3 AJP
CAPRONI CA-100 LEGATO
CAPRONI CA-311/313/314 BLACK CAT
CAUDRON C-460 ATELIER NOIX
CAUDRON C-510 CREATION CHAUBET
CAUDRON C-630/2/5 JMGT
CAUDRON C-720 JMGT
CAUDRON C-860 JMGT
CAUDRON G.3/4/5 AJP
CAUDRON R.11 SIERRA MDL
CHRISTIAN EAGLE LDM
CIERVA C.19/MK.IV ANDREA MDL
COMMONWEALTH CA- 6 NRK/PLANET MDL
COMMONWEALTH CA-25 NRK
COMMONWEALTH CT-4 AIRTRAINER TASMAN
CONSOLIDATED B-24L KOSTER
CONSOLIDATED PB4Y-2 CONSISE/koster
CONVAIR TF-102A+F-106B C&H 
CORNU HELICOPTERE AJP
CRI-CRI ULTRA LIGHT TANGO
CURTISS 1910 PUSHER HILLCREST
CURTISS 1918 GOLDEN FLYER ATELIER NOIX
CURTISS A-8/A-12 SHRIKE CZECH MDL
CURTISS BF2C-1/2/HAWK II UDET/III US CLASSIC AIRFRAME
CURTISS C-46 COMANDO COMBAT/MPM-HML
CURTISS CR.1 ATELIER NOIX
CURTISS CR.2 ATELIER NOIX
CURTISS CR.3 ATELIER NOIX
CURTISS CW-21B SIERRA MDL/WSW
CURTISS CW-22/SNC-1 PLANET MDL
CURTISS GOLDEN FLYER AJP
CURTISS P-30 SIERRA MDL
CURTISS AT-9 JEEP COLLECT-AIR
CURTISS P-40B/MK.II TRUMPETER
CURTISS P-40D HI-TECH
CURTISS P-40/K/N/MK.I HASEGAWA
CURTISS P-40Q PLANET MDL
CURTISS R3C-1 WHEEL HAWK/ATELIER NOIX/XS MODEL
CURTISS SBC-3(BI-PLANE) CLASSIC AIRFRAME
CURTISS SC-1 SEAHAWK SINIFER
CURTISS SO3C SEAMEW CLASSIC RESIN/CZECH MODEL
CURTISS SOC-3 SEAGULL CLASIC RESIN
CURTISS WORLD CRUISER GREMLIN
CURTISS XP-40 VELOCETTE
CURTISS XP-87 WINGNUT
DASSAULT B.2 SUPER MYSTERE FM MODEL
DASSAULT FALCON 200 MEE
DASSAULT MD.450 OURAGAN JMGT
DASSAULT MIRAGE F-1B FM MODEL
DASSAULT MIRAGE G.3/4/8 MEE
DASSAULT MIRAGE IIIE MDL 25/FM MOFEL
DASSAULT MIRAGE IIIR/RD FM MODEL 
DASSAULT NIRAGE IIIRZ/R2Z SPINNER CONV
DASSAULT MIRAGE III/KFIR/F-21 ISRACAST
DASSAULT MIRAGE VF EAGLE DESIGN
DASSAULT MIRAGE V 'DAGGER' HIGH PLANE 
DASSAULT MIRAGE 2000D EDUARD
DECHANUT (GLIDER) AJP
DeHAVILLAND DH. 2 EDUARD
DeHAVILLAND DH.4 RODEN
DeHAVILLAND DH. 5 AEROCLUB/BLUE MAX/KARAYA
DeHAVILLAND DH. 9 AEROCLUB
DeHAVILLAND DH. 53 HUMMINGBIRD HERITAGE MDL
DeHAVILLAND DH. 71 LDM
DeHAVILLAND DH.85 LEOPARD MOTH
DeHAVILLAND DH. 88 PB CASTING/HERITAGE/AARWARK
DeHAVILLAND DH. 98 MK.FB.4 MDC/CMK
DeHAVILLAND DH. 98 MK.III/IV/PR.IV/XIII/XVII TAMIYA
DeHAVILLAND DH. 98 MK.XIX/J.30 WINGSPAN
DeHAVILLAND DH. 98 MK.XVI CMK
DeHAVILLAND DH. 98 MK.XV/MK.XVIII PARAGON
DeHAVILLAND DH.103/F.1/3 DYNAVECTOR
De Havillang VAMPIRE FB.31 DHA CONVERSION
DeHavilland T.11/T.22/FB.1/FB.5 VAMPIRE CLASSIC AIRFRAME
DeHavilland VENOM MK.I/FB.1/FB.4/NF.3 CLASSIC AIRFRAME
DEMOISELLE AJP
DEPERDUSSIN 1912 AJP
DEPERDUSSIN 1913 LDM
DEPERDUSSIN MONOCOUPE AJP
DESCHEDE S.21 MAINCRAFT
DEWOITINE D.500 HI-TECH
DEWOITINE HD.780 PEND OREILLE
DFS 230 GLIDER WSW/SPECIAL HOBBY
DFS 346 GLIDER 48 SPECIAL MDL
DFS HABICHT AIRMODEL/PLANET MDL
DFS KRANICK PLANET MODEL
DFS SPERBER JUNIOR PLANET MDL
DFW C.5/C.5 SKI SIERRA MDL/JAGER/KARAYA
DONET LEV LONESTAR
DORNIER D-1 COOPER STATE
DORNIER DO- 17P EUROKIT
DORNIER DO- 17Z CLASSIC AIRFRAME
DORNIER DO-217N-1 AVIATION USK/KOSTER
DORNIER DO- 22 PLANET MDL
DORNIER DO- 24/T COMBAT/FM MODEL/MPM-HTML
DORNIER DO-228 RICK MDL
DORNIER DO-335B-6 PARAGON
DORNIER DO-X MUSEUM MDL
DOUGLAS TA-4J ATTIC(CONV)
DOUGLAS TA-4K KIWI(CONV)
DOUGLAS A-4K/N/SU SKYHAWK HASEGAWA
DOUGLAS A2D-1 SKYSHARK DYNAVECTOR
DOUGLAS AJ-1 SAVAGE COMBAT
DOUGLAS D-558-1/2/3 SKYROCKET COLLECT-AIR
DOUGLAS DB-7(CONV) JMGT
DOUGLAS EA-3B SKYWARRIOR COLLECT-AIR
DOUGLAS F4D-1/F6A CUTTING EDGE
DOUGLAS F6U-1 PIRATE COLLECT-AIR
DOUGLAS WORLD CRUISER TC MODEL
EMBRAER TUCANO/T.MK.I A. CONCAQUA
ENGLISH ELECTRIC CANBERRA MK,2/TT.18/T.17 CLASIC AIRFRAME
ENGLISH ELECTRIC CANBERRA B(1) 8 AIRFIX
ETRICH TAUBE A-11 COOPER STATE
FAIRCHILD A-10B WARTOG 2 SEATER HOBBYBOSS
FAIRCHILD XSM-73 DRONE ATTIC
FAIREY FOX MK.IIM/III BAHA
FAIREY BARRACUDA MK.II/III/V CLAS. AIRFRAME/SPECIAL HOBBY
FAIREY FIREFLY FR.4/5/TT.5 PP AEROPART
FAIREY FIREFLY MK.I GRAND PHOENIX
FAIREY FULMAR MK.I/II MPM / EDUARD
FAIREY ALBACORE MK.I SPECIAL HOBBY
FAIREY SWORDFISH MK.I/MK.II TAMIYA
FAIREY SWORDFISH MK.III MDC/CMK
FAIREY GANNET ASW CLASSIC AIRFRAME 
FALKE RIVET RORMULA 1 RACER HIGHPLANE
FFVS J-22 HIT KIT
FIACRE AJP
FIAT BR.20/20M BLACK CAT/ALPHAFLIGHT
FIAT CR.20/25 RCR MDL
FIAT CR.29 ATELIER NOIX
FIAT CR.40 WARRIOR
FIAT CR.42 NIGHT/FLOTTEUR FLASHBACK/CLASSIC AIRFRAME
FIAT CR.42 AS ITALIERIE
FIAT G.50 PROTOTYPE EP ORIGINAL
FIAT G.50 SEIRE I/II/BIS AS ITALIAN CLASSIC
FIAT G.50B EP ORIGINAL/ASTROKIT
FIAT G.55 TORPEDO VINTAGE MDL
FIAT G.56 LF MODEL
FIAT G.59-4A/B AL SODALTINO/RCR
FIAT G.74 AL SODALTINO
FIAT RS.14 MASSI model
FISELER FI-103/RUSSIAN 16CH AMC MDL
FISELER FI-167 MTS MDL
FLEET PT-26 CORNELL PLANET 
FOCKE ANGELIS FA-223E-0 SPECIAL HOBBY
FOCKE ANGELIS FA-330 KORA MDL 
FOCKE WULF FLITZER PLANET MDL
FOCKE WULF FW- 44/C C MASTER/LUMIR/KORA
FOCKE WULF FW- 56 C MASTER/WSW/LUMIR/HIPM/HISTORIC
FOCKE WULF FW- 61 LUMIR VESELY
FOCKE WULF FW-186 PLANET MODEL
FOCKE WULF FW-187 CLASSIC RESIN
FOCKE WULT FW-190A-6/A-8 EDUARD
FOCKE WULF FW-190C-0 RV RESIN/PLANET MDL
FOCKE WULF FW-190V-1 LEGATO
FOCKE WULF FW-190C-V-13/14/15/17/20/21/30 RV MODEL
focke wulf fw-190D-9/V-19 RV RESIN
FOCKE WULF FW-190D-10 RV RESIN
FOCKE WULF FW-190D-11/13 ARBA CONV.
FOCKE WULF FW-190F-16/R-14/V-30 RV RESIN
FOCKE WULF FW-190V-18 PLANET MDL
FOCKE WULF FW-190V-19 ANTARES
FOCKE WULF FW-197 CLASSIC RESIN
FOCKE WULF TA-154 DML 
FOCKE WULF FW-200C TRUMPETER
FOCKE WULF TREIGFLUGEL ARBA
FOKKER B.I HR. MODEL
FOKKER B.II SPECIAL HOBBY
FOKKER C.V CHALLENGE MDL
FOKKER D.V EDUARD/COOPER STATE
FOKKER D.V OAW ALTE MDL
FOKKER D.XXII BLUE MAX
FOKKER E.I/II HR MODEL
FOKKER F.1 ROSEMONT 
FOKKER M.5/5k HR MODEL
FOKKER M.10Z HR MODEL
FOKKER T.5 CHALLENGE MDL
FOKKER V.23/25 OMEGA
FOKKER F-28 STRATOMODELS
FOLLAND GNAT MK.I AEROCLUB
FORD TRI-MOTOR AJP
FOUGA CM.170 MAGISTER FM MODEL/WSW
FOUGA CM.175 ZEPHYR FM MODEL
FOURNIER RF-4 LDM
GAF NOMAD N-22 NRK MDL/UNCLES LES
GAL GA-58 HAMILCAR PLANET MODEL
GENERAL ATOMIC RQ-1 PREDATOR TOLEDO MODELER ASSOCIATION
GENERAL DYNAMIC F-111D VERLINDEN
GENERAL DYNAMIC F-16C BLOCH 1-10 DELTA MDL
GENERAL DYNAMIC F-16 ADF WOLFPACK
GENERAL DYNAMIC F-16A/B BLOCH 5/10 WOLFPACK
GENERAL DYNAMIC F-16B IDF WOLFPACK
GENERAL DYNAMIC F-16A/D IDF HASEGAWA
GENERAL DYNAMIC F-16XL/XL '2 SEATER'
GLENN/MARTIN MARYLAND AMERIQUE MDL
GLOSTER G3A RACER ATELIER NOIX
GLOSTER GREBEE AEROCLUB
GLOSTER JAVELIN FAW-9 DYNAVECTOR
GLOSTER METEOR F.2/4/T.7/NF.11/12/14 AEROCLUB
GLOSTER METEOR F.8 LATE CLASSIC AIRFRAME
GLOSTER METEOR MK.16/MK.21A RED ROO CONV
GOTHA 145C SIERRA MDL
GOTHA G.III/IV HI-TECH
GOTHA G.IV TC MODEL
GOTHA G.VII SIERRA MDL
GOTHA HORTEN IVa PLANET MDL
GOTHA HORTEN XIIIb ARBA
GOTHA GO-P.60A-1/A-2 ANTARES
GREAT LAKE 2R-1A/2T-1E AEROSPACE
GROB VIGILENTE 109B/MK.I HERITAGE
GRIGOROVICH M.5 SIERRA
GROPPINGEN GO-9 L VESELEY MDL
GRUMMAN FF-1/G-23 RHVP
GRUMMAN AS-2 GARDIAN COMBAT
GRUMMAN F 3F-3 'GULFHAWK II' ACCUR MINIATURE
GRUMMAN F 4F-3S WILDCAT KL MDL
GRUMMAN XF 7F-1 AARDVARK
GRUMMAN F 7F-2D BEANEY MDL
GRUMMAN F 8F-2 RAREBEAR HIGH PLANE
GRUMMAN F 9F-7 PANTHER GREMLIN
GRUMMAN F 9F-8/8P COUGAR COLLECT-AIR/FM MODEL
GRUMMAN F10F/XF-10F JAGUAR COLLECT-AIR/MICROWEST
GRUMMAN F11F-1 TIGER FM MODEL
GRUMMAN GOOSE ITC/CZECH MDL
GRUMMAN ALBATROS SH-16A/UH-16B/C/D/ASW RHVP
GRUMMAN GUARDIAN COMBAT
GRUMMAN J2F-5/6 DUCK CLASSIC AIRFRAME
GRUMMAN OV-1B/C MOHAWK RODEN
GRUMMAN S2F TRACKER DYNAVECTOR
GRUMMAN TBF-1 'EARLY' KMC
GRUMMAN TBF-3'FIRE BOMBER' LONESTAR
GRUMMAN TBM-3/AS-3W AVENGER MOL MDL/MDC
GRUMMAN WIDGEON SINIFER
GRUNAU BABY II HERITAGE
GRUNAU BABY IIB ARDPL
H.S BUCCANEER S.1A MAINTRACK
HALBERSTADT D.II PAASCHENDAELE/BLUE MAX
HALBERSTADT D.V LONESTAR
HANDLEY PAGE HALIFAX MK.III FM MODEL
HANDLEY PAGE HP.42 HAMPDEN PEND OREILLE/FM MODEL
HANDLEY PAGE HP.53 HEREFORD PEND OREILLE
HANNOVER CL.I SIERRA MDL
HANSA-BRADENBERG CC OMEGA
HANSA-BRANDENBERG NLU PANCERKA
HANSA-BRADENBERG W.12 SIERRA MDL/COOPER STATE
HANSA-BRADENBERG W.20 LONESTAR
HAWKER HARRIER AV-8B 'ITALY' ITALIAN KIT
HAWKER HARRIER FRS.2/T.2/T.4/T.8/T.10 MAINTRACK/HERITAGE
HAWKER HARRIER TAV-8B C&H
HAWKER HIND/HART/OSPREY/TRAINER CLASSIC AIRFRAME
HAWKER HUNTER F.4/5/7/9 AEROCLUB
HAWKER HUNTER F.MK.50 MAESTRO/DEADALUS MDL
HAWKER HUNTER F.MK.58/GA.11 PJ MDL
HAWKER HUNTER FR.10 PJ MODEL
HAWKER HURRICANE MK.IIb 2 seaters CHECK MASTER
HAWKER HURRICANE PR.MK.II DELTA MDL
HAWKER HURRICANE 'PROTOTYPE' C.A. ATKINS
HAWKER SEA HAWK CLASSIC AIRFRAME
HAWKER SEAFURY 'CRITICAL MASS 96/99 HIGHPLANE
HAWKER SEAHAWK FGA.4 AIR SPEDE MDL
HAWKER TEMPEST II PEND OREILLE/MDC/AIRWAVE
HAWKER TEMPESTMK.VI MDC
HEINKEL HE- 60C WHEEL/FLOAT CLASSIC RESIN
HEINKEL HE- 70/170 HATDREC/HISTORIC
HEINKEL HE-111/CASA 2111 MB RESIN/DEKNO
HEINKEL HE-111B CHALLENGE MDL
HEINKEL HE-111D/E/F CUTING EDGE
HEINKEL HE-111H-1/8/P-2/P-4 KOSTER
HEINKEL HE-112 PROTOTYPE REST MODEL
HEINKEL HE-114 AIR COLLECTION
HEINKEL HE-132 ZMODEL
HEINKEL HE-162A-10/C ANTARES
HEINKEL HE-176 TWELVE SQUARE/RS MODEL
HEINKEL LERCHE II PEND OREILLE
HEINKEL P.1080 ARBA
HEINKEL P.1180 PEND OREILLE
HENSCHEL HS-126 MPM
HENSCHEL HS-132 ARBA
HESTON NAPIER HERITAGE MDL/AARWARK/RESITEXK
HIRTH CIRUS 2B/75 HASQUENOH
HISPANO-AVIATION HA-200 VAC-KIT
HUGHES H-1B SHORT WING/LONG WING ATELIER NOIX
HUGHES/BREDA-NARVI NII 500 SKI/FLOAT ASTROKIT
IA-58 PUCARA HERITAGE MDL
IAI LAVI JRC MDL
IAI NESHER DAGGER CMK
IKARUS IK-2 AEROPOXY
IKARUS S-49A RED STORM
ILYUSHIN IL-4 SANGER
IMAN RO.1 EP ORIGINAL
IMAN RO-37 AL SOLDATINO/classic airframe
IMAN RO-57/BIS/QUADRIAMA WING/VINTAGE MDL/SPECIAL HOBBY
IS-2 MUCHA GLIDER ARDPOL
JUNKER EF.128 ARBA
JUNKER JU- 52 FLOAT/MINESWEEPER MDC
JUNKER JU-52 FLOAT/SKI MASTER X
JUNKER JU- 52 LUFTHANSA REVELL
JUNKER JU- 88/188B/D/F KOSTER
JUNKER JU- 88/188J-1/3 RESITECH
JUNKER JU- 88/188K-1/L-0/1 RESITECH
JUNKER JU- 88/388J/K/L PLANET MDL/RESITECH/AARDVARK
JUNKER JU- 88/388V-1/6/C AARWARK MDL
JUNKER JU- 88/488 AARDVARK
JUNKER JU-88A-6 'CABLE CUTTER'
JUNKER JU- 88A-15 AARDVARK
JUNKER JU- 88H-2 PARAGON
JUNKER JU- 88K CHECK MASTER

and others


----------



## jmarcp (Jul 21, 2000)

Here are the others I'm seeking:
JUNKER JU- 88/388J/K/L PLANET MDL/RESITECH/AARDVARK
JUNKER JU- 88/388V-1/6/C AARWARK MDL
JUNKER JU- 88/488 AARDVARK
JUNKER JU-88A-6 'CABLE CUTTER'
JUNKER JU- 88A-15 AARDVARK
JUNKER JU- 88H-2 PARAGON
JUNKER JU- 88K CHECK MASTER
JUNKER JU-160 LUMIR VESELY
KAYABA KA-GO KA-1/2 RACCOON/AZ MODEL
KAMAN HUSKY HOK-1 AURORA
KAWANISHI KDA-5 RACCON
KAWASAKI KI- 3 CHOROSY MDL
KAWASAKI KI-10-I/II FINE MOLD
KAWASAKI KI- 48 LILLY SANGER
KAWASAKI KI- 64 ROB RACCOON
KAWASAKI KI- 78 MTS MDL
KERBY KADER T.MK.7 HERITAGE
KLEMM KL- 25 CHECKRESIN/VESELY
KLEMM KL- 35 ANDERSSON MDL
KLEMM KL-125 LUMIR VESELY
KNOLLER B-1 LEGATO
KNOLLER C-11 LEGATO
KOOLHAVEN FK-58 PLANET
KRAJANEK Z-24 POLISH RESIN
L.11 SCHNEEWITLCHEN AV RESIN
LAGG-1 T.BIALOWA
LAGG-3 SF MODEL/BEST MODEL
LAGG-7 MGB
LAIRD-TURNER LTR 14 ATELIER NOIX
LATECOERE 26.1/3 AJP
LATECOERE 28.3 AJP
LATECOERE 298 AZUR/POMK/SINIFER
LAVOCHKIN LA-3 VECTOR
LAVOCHKIN LA-5 VECTOR / RED HURRICANE
LAVOCHKIN LA-9 ICM
LAVOCHKIN LA-11 ICM/INTERAVIA
LAVOCHKIN LA-15 GREMLIN
LAVOCHKIN LA-176 SCARABEI
LE COSMIC WIND LDM
LEO 45/451 PEND OREILLE
LEO C.30 JMGT
LEOMING M.8 PLANET
LETOV 20 LEGATO
LETOV S.231 PLANET MDL
LETOV S.238 LF MODEL
LETOV S.328 SERIE I/II PLANET MODEL/ STRANSKY
LEVASEUR PL-8 AJP
LILIENTHAL GLIDER BIPLAN AJP
LILIENTHAL GLIDER MONOPLAN AEROBASE/AJP
LIPPISCH DFS-39 DELTA IV RS MODEL
LIPPISCH BOBENFLUGEN PLANET MDL
LIPPISCH DM-1 LUMIR VESELY/AMC
LLOYD C.V. SPECIAL HOBBY
LOCKHEED ALTAIR SIERRA 
LOCKHEED CIRIUS SIERRA 
LOCKHEED F-104/NF-104/JF-104A STARF. CUTTING EDGE
LOCKHEED F-104/RF-104STARF. VICTORY MDL
LOCKHEED F-104/TF-104G STARFIGHTER C&H
LOCKHEED F-104B/D/DJ STARFIGHTER RHVP
LOCKHEED CF-104G/TF-104G STARFIGHTER HASEGAWA
LOCKHEED XST HAVE BLUE MAINTRACK/ATTIC
LOCKHEED MK.III/IV/V/VI HUDSON CLASSIC AIRFRAME
LOCKHEED P2V-7 NEPTUNE KOSTER
LOCKHEED P-38/MK.I AARDVARK/HERITAGE
LOCKHEED P-80A-1/RF-80A/RF-80C/F-80C'WING CAMERA' FOX-3
LOCKHEED POGO AURORA/MARCO MINIATURE
LOCKHEED U-2A/F/R ASAR II/C'Q-BAY' CUTTING EDGE
LOCKHEED YO-3 LEGATO
LOCKHEED VENTURA FM MODEL
LOCKHEED C-130J /AC-130U HERCULE ITALIERIE
LOCKHEED MC-130E HERCULE CUTTING EDGE 
LOEHNER FLYING BOAT LONESTAR
LOIRE 40/401 SPECIAL HOBBY
LOIRE 46 PLANET MDL/CLASIC RESIN
LOIRE 130 AZUR/POMK/MPM/FM MODEL
LOIRE 210 PEND OREILLE
LOIRE NIEUPORT LN 40/401 SPECIAL HOBBY
LOIRE NIEUPORT 411 AZUR/PEND OREILLE
LOIRE OLIVIER 45/451 POMK
LVG C.VI BLUE MAX
MACCHI M. 5 FLASHBACK/HIPPO
MACCHI M.18 HYPPO
MACCHI M.33/39 ATELIER NOIX
MACCHI M.52/52R ATELIER NOIX
MACCHI M.67 ATELIER NOIX
MACCHI MC.72 RACER VINTAGE MDL
MACCHI MC.200 SERIE I-IV/VII/XX/XXIV/XXV ASTROKIT/ITALIAN CLASSIC/CLASSIC RESIN
MACE R-2 SHARK TANGO
MARTINSYDE F.4 BUZZARD KARAYA
MARTIN 187 BALTIMORE CLASSIC AIRFRAME
MARTIN 167 MARYLAND FM MODEL
MARTIN B-10 LONE STAR
MARTIN MB.5 SILVER CLOUD
MARTIN PBM-3D/S PEND OREILLE
MARTIN X-24A/B LIFTING BODY COLLECT-AIR
MAX HOLSTE BROUSSARD MIKU /ARDPOL
MCDONNEL GAM-72 ATTIC
MCDONNEL F2H-3D GOLDEN WING
MCDONNEL F3H-2N/2M/3 COLLECT-AIR
MCDONNEL RF-101A/C/G/H C&H
MCDONNEL/DOUGLAS F4H-1 PHANTOM PROTOTYPE CUTTING EDGE
MCDONNEL/DOUGLAS F-4E/RF"KURNASS 2000 CMK
MCDONNEL/DOUGLAS F-4S/QF-4/FRG.MK.3/RF-4C/E HASEGAWA
MCDONNELL F-15I ISRAELI CUTING EDGE
MCDONNELL F2H-2N BANSHEE GRAND PHOENIX
MCDONELL F3H-1 GRAND PHOENIX
MCDONELL F3H-1N DEMON ATTIC CONV
MCDONNELL FH-1 PHANTOM COLLECT-AIR
MCMILEN/BAKER CADET II PLANET MDL
MESSERCHMITT BF-108/NORD 1000 FALCON MDL
MESSERCHMITT BF/ME-109V-1 CHECKMASTER
MESSERCHMITT BF/ME-109V-21 LF MODEL
MESSERCHMITT BF/ME-109X LF MODEL
MESSECHMITT ME-109A/B/C/D CLASSIC AIRFRAME 
MESSERCHMITT BF-109G-12 (RESIN)	jmgt/kiwi
MESSERCHMITT BF-109Z CLASSIC RESIN/PLANET MDL
MESSERCHMITT BF-109G/FISK 199 HASEGAWA
MESSERCHMITT ME-109TL ANTARES
MESSERCHMITT 109/CS-199 KIWI
MESSERCHMITT BF/ME-209V-1/4 HI-PM/REPLICAST
MESSERCHMITT BF-110C EDUARD
MESSERCHMITT BF-110D EDUARD
MESERCHMITT BF-110G-0 MB RESIN
MESSERCHMITT BF-110G-2/R-1 PROFESSIONNAL
MESSERCHMITT ME P-1011 MPM
MESSERCHMITT ME P-1017 ROMEO PLANET MDL
MESSERCHMITT ME-155B MTS MDL
MESSERCHMITT ME-163C A+ V MDL
MESSERCHMITT ME-262 AUFKLARER 1a ARBA
MESSERCHMITT ME-262 HG-I/HG-II/HG-III/W1/W3/BMW ENGINE	ANTARES
MESSERCHMITT ME-262A-1A/U-3 DML
MESSERCHMITT ME-309V-1/2 CZECH NDL
MESSERCHMITT ME-323 GIGANT MPM/HML
MIKOYAN MIG-19/J-6 HI-PM/TRUMPETER
MIKOYAN MIG-21 E-8 FORMAT MDL
MIKOYAN MIG-21F-13 NEOMEGA CONV
MIKOYAN MIG-23BN/BM/BZ KAZAN
MIKOYAN MIG-27D/M/K/L KAZAN
MIKOYAN MIG-29C/S NEOMEGA
MIKOYAN MIG-31 COLLECT-AIR
MIL MI-2 TOP MDL
MILES M. MARTINET TT.1 MAGNA MDL
MILES MASTER MK.3 SANGER
MILES M.2/M.2W KIWI
MILES M.35 LIBELLULA ARBA
MILES M.52 ARBA
MISTEL 6/HOHLLADUNG/BEETHOVEN 48SPECIAL
MISTEL 4 DRAGON
MISTEL 5 DRAGON
MISTEL TA-154+FW-190 DRAGON
MISTEL FUHRUNG PARAGON
MISTEL V-1 ANTARES
MITSUBISHI 2MB1 CHOROSY MDL
MITSUBISHI 3MT10/7 SHI CHOROSY MDL
MITSUBISHI A6M1/A6M2K ZERO HASEGAWA
MITSUBISHI A6M5 2 SEATERS CREATE 301
MITSUBISHI A7M1 SAM FINE MOLD
MITSUBISHI A7M2 SAM FINE MOLD
MITSUBISHI B2M2 CHOROSY MDL
MITSUBISHI G3M NEIL KOSTER
MITSUBISHI KI-21 SALLY C&H/RACCOON
MITSUBISHI KI-30 ANN CONTRAIL/SANGER
MITSUBISHI KI-57 CONTRAIL/SANGER 
MORANE SAULNIER A7 COOPERSTATE
MORANE SAULNIER I/SKI FLASHBACK
MORANE SAULNIER L/H AJP
MORANE SAULNIER MS.225C-7 BATTLE AXLE
MORANE SAULNIER MS.405 REPLICAST
MORANE SAULNIER MS.472 FM MODEL
MORANE SAULNIER MS.475 PEND OREILLE
MORANE SAULNIER MS.506 REPLICAST
MOSCA ARSENAL
MOSCA BYSTRISKI MB OMEGA
MUDRY CAP 10 CREATION CHAUBET
MUREAU 115/115R2/117 WSW/POMK
NAKAJIMA C6N1S MYRT HASEGAWA
NAKAJIMA KI- 4 FLOAT CHOROSY MDL
NAKAJIMA TYPE 90/91 RACCOON
NAKAJIMA TYPE 94 FLOATPLANE PLANET MDL
NAKAJIMA TYPE 98 RACCOON
NIEUPORT DELAGE ND-410 ECP PHOENIX
NIEUPORT DELAGE ND-411 ECP PHOENIX
NIEUPORT DELAGE RACER ATELIER NOIX
NIEUPORT IV PLANET MDL
NIEUPORT NI-11N AJP
NIEUPORT NI-12 MERLIN MDL
NIEUPORT 16 EDUARD
NIEUPORT NI-6H COOPER STATE
NIEUPORT NI-9/10 TOM'S MDL
NOORDYUN NORSEMAN MK.IV TAKA
NORD 1011 CREATION CHAUBET
NORD 2000 HASQUENOPH
NORTH AMERICAN BC-1 SIERRA MDL
NORTH AMERICAN O-47 SIERRA MDL/WINGNUT/AML
NORTH AMERICAN AJ-1/3 SAVAGE COMBAT MDL
NORTH AMERICAN AJ-2 SAVAGE COLLECT-AIR
NORTH AMERICAN F- 86 AVON SABRE HIGHPLANE
NORTH AMERICAN F-86/RF-86F/MK.IV/MK.V 'FRECE COLORI' HASEGAWA
NORTH AMERICAN F- 86A/E early/E late CUTTING EDGE/EAGLE TALON
NORTH AMERICAN F- 86H COLLECT-AIR
NORTH AMERICAN TF-86F '2 SEATER' FOX-3
NORTH AMERICAN F-100F SUPER SABRE C&H
NORTH AMERICAN F-107 COLLEC-AIR
NORTH AMERICAN F-108 RAPIER COLLECT-AIR
NORTH AMERICAN P-51/RP-51'RED BARON/'GRIFFON RACER' HIGHPLANE
NORTH AMERICAN P-51/BEGUINE RACER XS-MODEL
NORTH AMERICAN P-51/SPEED DEMON ROTO FINISH
NORTH AMERICAN T-39A SABERLINER COMBAT MDL
NORTH AMERICAN T-6/HARVARD MK.I MDC
NORTH AMERICAN T-6 'FAB' ACROBATIC TEAM occidental
NORTH AMERICAN X-10 NAVAJO
NORTH AMERICAM FJ-4 FURY HOBBYBOSS
NORTHROP F/A-18D 'ATARPS' BLACK BOX
NORTHROP F-5A/RF-5A CLASSIC AIRFRAME
NORTHROP N-1M FLYING WING SWORD
NORTHROP P-61/F-15 FIREBOMBER LONESTAR
NORTHROP/GRUMMAN X-29 ITTIC CONV)
NORTHROP T-38 'THUNDEBIRD' SWORD
PAYEN PA-22 LUMIR VESELY
PEKLYAKOV PE-2 SPECIAL HOBBY
PEKLYAKOV PE-2 SERIE 203/359 HI-PM
PEKLYAKOV PE-2UT MPM
PEKLYAKOV PE-3 MPM
PERCIVAL NEW GULL LDM
PFALZ D.I AJP/HR MDL
PFALZ D.IV HR MDL
PFALZ DR-1 COOPERSTATE/CMS
PFALZ E.I AJP/JMGT/GAVIA
PFALZ E.V HR MDL
PHOENIX C-I SIERRA MDL
PHOENIX D-1 BLUE MAX/SPECIAL HOBBY
PHOENIX D-II/III SIERRA MDL
PIAGGIO PEGNA PC.7 ATELIER NOIX
PIASEKI H-21 FONDERIE MINIATURE/SPECIAL HOBBY 
PIASEKI HUP-2 BATTLE AXE
PIEL CP-301 HASQUENOPH
PILATUS B-4 HOLDEN MDL
PILATUS PC-6/AU-23A PROFESSIONNAL
PILATUS PC-9 HOBBYSYSTEM
PIPER MOJAVE AIR ADVANCE
PL-8 OISEAU BLANC AJP
POLIKARPOV I- 3 LATVIA/REST MDL
POLIKARPOV I- 5 REST MDL/CLAS. AIRFRAME
POLIKARPOV I-16 TYPE 24/29 EDUARD
POLIKARPOV I-17 MICROPET
POLIKARPOV I-185 PB CASTING
POLIKARPOV I-270 MICROPET
POLIKARPOV PO-2 LNB GAVIA
POLIKARPOV R-2 REPLICAST
POLIKARPOV R-5 REST MODEL
POTEZ 25.55 AJP
POTEZ 62 AJP
POTEZ 63.11/630/631 PEND OREILLE/AZUR/JMGT
POTEZ 621 LIGNES
POTEZ 631/632 JMGT/AZUR
PWS 26/16 TOP MDL
PYORREMYRSKY RACCOON
PZL 104 WILGA TOP MDL
PZL 23A/23B MIRAGE/TOP GUN MDL/WMC MDL
PZL 24F/G MIRAGE
PZL 42 TOP MDL
PZL 43 MIRAGE
PZL 46 TOP MDL
PZL I-22 IRYDA TOP MDL
PZL KANIA TOP MDL
PZL P-130TC/TB TOP MDL
PZL T-11 ISKRA TOP MDL/S MODEL
PZL TS-8 TOP MDL/S MODEL
PZL W-3RM/W TOP MDL/S MODEL
QUICKIE TANGO
RADIOPPLANE GAS-67 DRONE ATTIC 
RAF BE.12A/B AEROCLUB/RODEN
RAF BE.2C/2E AEROCLUB/RODEN
RAF FE.8 AEROCLUB
RANGER ADS-95 DRONE AERO
RAPIER MISSILE SYSTEM COLLECTOR MDL
REGIANNE RE-2000 CLASSIC AIR./ITALIAN CLASSIC
REGIANNE RE-2001/1 NIGHT CLASSIC AIRFRAME
REGIANNE RE-2002 EP ORIGINAL/AL SOLDATINO
REGIANNE RE-2005 FL MACHINE/SOLDIER
REPUBLIC F-105B THUNDERCHIEF AIRWAVE/C&H
REPUBLIC P-47D/XP-47H AMTECH
REPUBLIC P-47D/XP-47J KOSTER
REPUBLIC P-47H AIRMODEL
REPUBLIC XP-72 RAINBOW AMTECH
ROCKWELL RA-5C VIGILENTE TRUMPETER
ROCKWELL RA-5C/A3J-1 VIGILENTE CUTTING EDGE
ROLAND C.VI SIERRA 
ROLAND D.II HI-TECH
ROLAND D.VIb BLUE MAX
ROMAN RO-57 WING
RUMPLER C.IV JAGER MINIATURE
RUMPLER D.IV PLANET MDL
RYAN FR-1 CZECH MDL
RYAN M.1 LONESTAR
RYAN NYP SPIRIT-OF-ST-LOUIS AJP/RACCON
RYAN PT-19 SIERRA MDL
SAAB X1G1B RACCOON
SAAB J-29 NEOMEGA
SAAB J-39C GRIPPEN BEST MODEL
SABLATIN SF-5 LONESTAR
SANTO DUMONT 14/DUMONT AJP
SAUNDER-ROE SR-1 TC MODEL
SAVOIE S-21 MUSEUM MDL/FINE MOLD
SAVOIE-MARCHETTI SM-48 ATELIER NOIX
SAVOIE-MARCHETTI SM-65 ATELIER NOIX
SAVOIE-MARCHETTI SM-79 CL AIRFRAME/EP ORIGINAL
SAVOIE-MARCHETTI SM-79'CORSA' ITALIAN KIT
SAVOIE-MARCHETTI SM-84 EP ORIGINAL
SAVOIE-MARCHETTI SM-85 RCR/ALITALIANCE
SCHEMP HIRTH CIRRUS TANGO
SCOTT VIKING GLIDER PLANET
SHORT 184 TC MODEL
SHORT STIRLING B-1/III SANGER
SHORT SUNDERLAND MK.I/III/V SINIFER/FM MODEL
SIAI MARCHETTI 260 SKY MDL
SIKORSKY CH-53/MH-53J PAVE LOW COBRA MDL
SIKORSKY CH-53E STALLION ITALIERIE/ACADEMY
SIKORSKY HC.4 AIRWAVE/FLIGHTPATH
SIKORSKY HH-3E ZTS PLASTYK / ATTIC
SIKORSKY S.55 REVELL/GERMANY
SIKORSKY H-19 'JAPAN' TSUKUDA
SIKORSKY S-62 ITC
SIKORSKY S-67 RICK MDL
SIKORSKY SEAKING 'VIP' HASEGAWA
SIKORSKY SEAKING MK.50/HAS.3 HAWKEYE
SIKORSKY S-XVI/XVI SKI MASTERCLUB
SKODA-KAUBA V3/4 LUMIR VESELY
SLINBY T.21/T.31 GLIDER HERITAGE MODEL
SOC SEAMEW PLANET MDL
SOKO J-22 ORAO RED STORM/RARE RESIN
SOKOL M1E NRK MDL
SOPWITH 4 BL RODEN
SOPWITH CAMEL 'COMIC' FLASHBACK
SOPWITH DOLPHIN BLUE MAX/SPECIAL HOBBY
SOPWITH 7F1 SNIPE HI-TECH
SOPWITH F.1 2 SEATERS LONESTAR
SOPWITH TF-2 SALAMANDER HI-TECH
SOPWITH SWALLOW COOPERSTATE
SPAD SA-2 AJP/SPIN
SPAD SA-4 SPIN MDL
SPAD SAGE II SPIN MDL/SWORD
SPERRY MESSANGER LONESTAR
SSAKTB SL-2P AMC MDL
STAMPE SV4B/C PJ MODEL
STINSON L-5 SENTINEL SANGER
SUD-EST SE 2415 GROGNARD FM MODEL
SUD-OUEST VAUTOUR IIA/B FM MODEL
SUD-OUEST SO-6025/6026 ESPADON XKIT/FM MODEL
SUKOI SU- 2 PEND OREILLE
SUKOI SU- 9 FORMAT/KAZAN
SUKOI SU-11 KAZAN
SUKOI SU-22UM/3K CIRO CONV
SUKOI SU-15A/C/F/TM/UT TRUMPETER
SUKOI SU-30/33/35 SOL MDL
SUKOI SU-31 KYOSHO MDL
SUKOI SU-35/37 TRUMPETER
SUKOI SU-49 AEROPOXY
SUKOI S-37 BERKUT ICM
SUPERMARINE ATTACKER FB.1/2 MAGNA/CLASSIC AIRFRAME
SUPERMARINE S.4/5/6 ATELIER NOIX/MARSH MDL
SUPERMARINE SCIMITAR F-1 DYNAVECTOR
SUPERMARINE SEAFIRE MK.II/III MDC
SUPERMARINE SPIT MK./F.14 SILVER CLOUD/CASADIO
SUPERMARINE SPIT MK./PR.19 AIRWAVE/HERITAGE/CASADIO
SUPERMARINE SPIT MK./T.9 AARDVARK
SUPERMARINE SPIT MK.IX 'FLOAT' AMC
SUPERMARINE SPIT MK.IF/IG/XI AIRWAVE
SUPERMARINE SPIT MK.IX 'FIRST PROD.' AIRWAVE
SUPERMARINE SPIT MK.VII/HF.MK.VII ICM
SUPERMARINE SPIT MK.XII ARBA/fabflight/KIWI
SUPERMARINE SPIT PR.XI POMK/AARDVARK/AZ MODEL
SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE MK.XV EARLY/LATE KIWI RESIN
SUPERMARINR SPITFIRE PR.MK.XVI CMK
SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE MK.XVII KIWI RESIN
SUPERMARINE MK.45 CASADIO /PLANET MDL
SUPERMARINE MK.21 PLNET MDL
SUPERMARINE SPITFULL/SEAFANG SILVER CLOUD
SUPERMARINE SWIFT FR.5/7 aeronaut/FALCON
SUPERMARINE TYPE 224 AARDVARK
SZD- 9 'bis' BOSCIAN 1E ARDPOL
SZD-12 MUCHE ARDPOL
SZD-24 FOKA 4 ARPOL
SZD-41 JANTAR ARDPOL
SZD-48-2 JANTAR STANDARD 3 ARDPOL
SZD-51 JUNIOR ARDPOL
TAXI DE LA MARNE AJP
THOMAS MORSE MB-3 SIERRA MDL
THOMAS MORSE S4C SCOUT PLANET MDL
TUPOLEV DB-3 SANGER
TUPOLEV TU-2 ICM
TUPOLEV TU-4 AWAC CUTTING EDGE
TYPSY TRAINER HERITAGE
UFAG C.1 SIERRA MDL
V-2 MAUVE
VEF I-16 MTS
VICKER FB.12c LONESTAR
VICKER FB.5 GUNBUS BLUE MAX
VICKER VILDEBEEST CONTRAIL
VICKER VINCENT MK.I CONTRAIL
VICKER WLLINGTON MK.I/MK.III TRUMPETER
VICKER WELLINGTON MK.II/III/IX/T-10 SANGER
VOISIN 10 LAR AJP/HI-TECH
VOISIN LAS AJP
VOUGHT EA-7L CORSAIR II RVHP
VOUGHT F4U/FG-2 CORSAIR POMK/SPECIAL HOBBY
VOUGHT F8J CRUSADER HASEGAWA
VOUGHT RF-8 CRUSADER C&H
VOUGHT TA-7 CORSAIR II C&H
VOUGHT XF6U-1 PIRATE MICROWEST
VOUGHT XF8U-3 CRUSADER III COLLECT AIR
VULTEE BT-13 VALIANT LONE STAR/CLASSIC CASTING
VULTEE P-66 VANGUARD A.COLLECTION/P OREILLE
VULTEE V1A AZUR
VULTEE VENGEANCE SIERRA MDL/AVIATOR MDL
WACO CG-13A SANGER
WACO UIC/UC-72 WING
WESTLAND LYNX BELCHER
WESTLAND LYSANDER DOUBLE FIN ARBA
WESTLAND LYSANDER MK.III/IIIA GAVIA
WESTLAND WAPITI AEROCLUB
WESTLAND WELKIN F.MK.I HALLAN/PLANET MDL
WESTLAND WELLINGTON TRUMPETER
WESTLAND WYVERN TRUMPETER
WKF D.I ALLIANCE
YAKOLEV YAK-11/LET C-11 RVHP/XS-WORLD
YAKOLEV YAK-17 PLANET MDL
YAKOLEV YAK-23 ARDPOL
YAKOLEV YAK-26 LF MODEL
YAKOLEV YAK-27 LF MODEL
YAKOLEV YAK-52 NEOMEGA
YOKOSUKA D4Y1-C/4 JUDY FINE MOLD
YOKOSUKA E14Y1 GLEN RACCOON
YOKOSUKA E6Y1 TYPE 91 CHOROSZY
YOKOSUKA P1Y1 FRANCIS SANGER
yokosuka baka mdl 43 A&V MODEL
YOKOSUKA OHKA MDL 22 KORA
ZAUNKO ENRG ARBA
ZLIN Z-226 LEGATO


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I don't think your list is big enough.  

Good hunting! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

